# Honda HS724/928/1132 Snowblowers



## EastCoast

I'm looking to purchase either a HS724 or HS928 in August/September 2010.

Can anyone with the following three units with tracks (HS724, HS928 or HS1132) explain how easy or difficult it is to turn these units with the tracks? When turning do the tracks move in opposite directions left track forward, right track reverse to provide the turning capability?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## leon

*snow blowers*

They have a variable hydrostatic drive system for the track drives.

in essence one track is moving slower than the other when turning.

everything is described on the honda snowblower web page for you.

You should ask to test drive these blowers at the honda dealer to see

how comfortable you are with each one and how long it takes to move the

longest distance you need to remove snow and see if you are happy with the

time it takes in the lowest forward speed.

Just remember you are not shoveling so dont make any time comparisons.

The first pass you make is the one with the full width cut to open a path to work.

depending on snow fall depth and slush you can take half cuts at a faster speed

and move snow with less lugging on the engine.

Adding the impeller kit from Clarences small engines will move much more snow

much further and also handle wet snow much better as well with no plugging issues

as the impeller kit sweeps the drum clean to avoid plugging and freeze ups.

The impeller kits are $30.00 + tax and shipping and Clarence gaurantees it and he will

fully refund your money to you. there are several You tube videos about the kit and he has

a link to the videos from his home page.

FYI buy your blower in early summer to save money.

leon:waving:


----------



## EastCoast

Not sure how buying early saves you money.... nobody by me has any in stock and won't receive any until Sept/Oct. Many if not all claim this is a special ordered item, so if I place an order in say June... do you think there will a larger discount?


----------



## leon

*snow blower etc.*



EastCoast;1019981 said:


> Not sure how buying early saves you money.... nobody by me has any in stock and won't receive any until Sept/Oct. Many if not all claim this is a special ordered item, so if I place an order in say June... do you think there will a larger discount?


I love double talking saleman NOT, place an order now and pay for up front or find a dealer who will.

There is nothing saying you cannot buy a snow blower out of state as the US warranty applies and I would also check with honda about a canadian purchase- parts are the same etc and the only thing different is the country of sale and applicable taxes for canada and the shipping.

Its no different than buying an air conditioner in january as they are a slow moving product.
shop around and pay for it up front-its then up to them to place the order or refund your money.

Its up to you where and when you wish to buy a warrantied product as the locals have to honor it.

As long as they offer you a sales verified discount and do not undercut the advertised price to sell the same model to others in the off season you should have no issues-if they do, you have grounds to ask for a refund of the difference as you made a in good faith purchase.

Its nothing more than a seasonal inventory issue with them and whether they desire to sell this item.

I would shop around if they continue this way with you, as you are a customer who wants to buy a unit, and pay for up front at the time of sale.

There is a lot of slight of hand with mowers and snowblowers as many of them are built here and exported to europe (great dane builds flail mowers for its walk behind mowers but does not sell them here for example).

The imported Zaugg bulldog is a great unit with a larger upfront cost but no issues with snow removal whatsover as its a track drive diesel. and it will take much less time to remove snow allowing you gain a larger customer base for snow removal for an seasonal rate fee per client and you will not have worry about lack of power either or dealing with exhaustion from manuevering a snow blower in ice pack or packed snow.

and you will end up with work at the same cost of operating per hour with its efficiency
once people see the littlle monster out working it.

Its also the kind of purchase that a group of you can make together and have no issues of time lost while cleaning driveways because bulldog will work quickly as it was designed to do and eliminate snow piles.

It no different than sharing the cost of owenership for seasonal use harvesting machinery for specialty crops like grapes, sugar beets, pershiable vegetables

If you put a snow blower impeller kit from clarence the honda will be more efficient and plug less and the Zaugg will benefit to as it will throw snow even further with the power it has.

Its simply a case of buying more power remove snow quickly with less effort as impeller is the part of any snowblower doing the work asnd the impeller has to work harder with heavy snow pack as the open augers are flooding the impeller rather than regulating the amount of snow intering the impeller drum.

A track drive gives stability and more adhesion traction but a sheet of ice another thing if the tracks do not have studs.

A Zaugg bull dog has weight and traction and power and was designed with cleaning pathways in the ski resorts with high snow fall and removing snow banks.
The one city in japan that has the greateast annual snow falls(sorry i forgot the name of it) has a lot of the japanese diesel tracked snow blowers for residential and conmmercial use-they are not the Hondas in this case but they have huge following over there.

www.zauggamerica.com

:waving:


----------



## fireball

I find that if you load sugar beets with a snow blower you get a lot more beets in the truck


----------



## leon

*snow blower*



fireball;1020558 said:


> I find that if you load sugar beets with a snow blower you get a lot more beets in the truck


Just hope the power goes out on the factory or piling station stackers boom lighting or plant lighting before you lift the dump box or its dark and the loader operator is on break, asleep, or its raining so hard he does not know who dumped. other wise no shares next year from the co-op.

:laughing::waving:

leon:yow!:


----------



## fireball

Once it is in the pile, no one is going to take it out


----------



## leon

*sugar beets*

True,

Are you or have you changed your beet rotation schedule to once every five years

in crop acreage based on the latest higher yeld data following a five year rotation from last

years findings?

leon:waving:


----------



## albhb3

theres no replacement for displacement


----------



## EastCoast

Does the HS724TA have enough hp, I ready somewhere that's it's lacking.... find it hard to believe.

Thanks!


----------



## leon

*snow blower*

the only thing any 2 stage snow blower
needs is clarences impeller kit to improve it:waving:


----------



## Chadly1980

leon;1018639 said:


> They have a variable hydrostatic drive system for the track drives.
> 
> in essence one track is moving slower than the other when turning.
> 
> everything is described on the honda snowblower web page for you.
> 
> leon:waving:


Not true. I have an 1132 and the tracks always move at the exact same speed. One side does not slow down when you are turning. Also, you don't need a Clarence kit Leon for a Honda blower. Mine has MANY hours and can still throw without a problem. The tolerance of the impeller and the outside is a fraction of an inch (around an 1/8 to 3/16). It sounds like a jet whirling when you stand in front of it. I am pretty into my machine, and have read many, many reviews on all 3 models and I have heard that all perform well - it's just the bigger the machine, the faster you are done. Concerning the turning, if it is on dry pavement, and you are turning on a dime, it's a little tough. But if there is some snow around, even a little, it's easy to just bump it with the hip or otherwise and get it to kick around. Good luck finding a steal. I'd look on craigslist...that's how I got mine for a real nice price!


----------

